# what is this purple and pink pollen?



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope you can see it. Had to really reduce it to get it approved for uploading.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Suggestion on 'reducing.' Instead of reducing the size of the image as is, first crop it to be just big enough to cover the important part (a few cells of pollen), then reduce file size.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

That is gorgeous! We've had purple pollen coming in, too. Without knowing what is blooming in your area, it's a bit of a crapshoot.
It could also be a cultivated field of plants that you don't even know about.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Or post a link to a web album. Most allow 1600 x 1600.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source this mite be helpfull


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

After a walk in my own fields, I think it's knapweed. Saw the swarthy pollen on my bees legs.


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

Corn? Depending on variety, if the corn in your area is laden with tassels, check the color. That matches what corn is here.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Another plant the purple pollen might be coming from is thistle [some species]. I saw bumble bees on small, quarter-sized thistle flowers that had purple pollen on their legs. Not many honey bees but I don't see them on plants you would expect to find them on, in town. Honey bees do go on some thistle plants though.
_"Purple pollen here seems to come from thistle." > http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?257432-Purple-pollen_​


----------

